# Looking for players or group



## harpy0 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi there, 

   I'm trying to hunt down players or a group to game with. Any edition, any setting. I'm pretty reliable and can play almost any character well. Another person and I are searching for PCs together, so let us know something. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## joshhg (May 6, 2007)

harpy0 said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> I'm trying to hunt down players or a group to game with. Any edition, any setting. I'm pretty reliable and can play almost any character well. Another person and I are searching for PCs together, so let us know something. Don't be a stranger.




Hey,

Helpful Hint: A state is a big area, so the city in which you live is needed. For instance, I live in Enterprise, AL. I know it's in your profile, but it's helpful.
Also, some people have age or experience requirements. They might not want to play with people much younger or older than them, or they don't want to deal with the unexperienced.

Good luck,
JHG


----------



## harpy0 (Jun 29, 2007)

*Okay*

Very well, I live in Oxford, MS. I am 27 years old. I started first edition when I was twelve, my father was an awesome DM. I've played 2nd edition. I have not played 3.0, but I have and have read the 3.5 PH completely. I own my own PH, DMG, MM, dice, maps, and figurines. I am very confident with the new edition. I hope that is enough, lol.

Oh and my friend is 29, he has played 3.0 and is an experienced DM.


----------



## Greylock (Jun 30, 2007)

You might want to search through the old posts in this forum. I recall seeing some other folks from Oxford post in the past.

Yeah, sorry, you'll probably have to search manually.


Plenty of players, but not that many games, up here in Memphis. I've actually known folks to drive in from your area to play.


----------

